
Show HN: Moon, an universal code-interchange format - LightMachine
https://github.com/maiavictor/moon-lang
======
fiatjaf
Despite the Ethereum thing, I liked this because it is a simple safe language
that runs in the browser.

Something like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14752850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14752850),
for example, could use this to run in the browser.

~~~
52-6F-62
Curious as to why you say "despite the ethereum thing". It sounds like the
"ethereum thing" is an immediate turn off, but the project's ideas and goals
saved it.

I'm quite openly a fan of the ethereum project for the reasons of applications
like this, and more -- but I'm curious as to why you'd consider it an
immediate detriment when it very well serves the purpose of the project.

I mean, ultimately the author could design his own blockchain or network, but
why? The protocol exists, why not try and employ it?

------
polle626
Lots of things called "moon" these days.

------
pspeter3
What are the primary use cases you imagine?

~~~
LightMachine
It was designed to allow a client to run code submitted by other clients
safely on the browser without isolated environments. It is an important
building block for a decentralized-application browser I'm developing. In the
soon future, you will be able to publish a decentralized application with an
one-line command. It will be stored on Swarm (decentralized Store), will use
Ethereum as the back-end, and anyone will be able to access it using a
decentralized browser such as Mist.

So, in short, remember the Pirate Bay idea of putting drones around the world
to host their sites, allowing it to stay up forever without censure? Moon does
exactly that, without the drones of course.

~~~
pspeter3
Why did you choose Swarm/Ethereum as opposed to IPFS?

~~~
LightMachine
There is no competition to Ethereum in terms of back-end decentralized
computer, AFAIK. I picked Swarm because of familiarity and being closer to the
devs. I don't know the IPFS devs. I do find both projects awesome.

